# Newbie General Chat Last Wednesday of the Month 8-10pm



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*NEW* On the *last Wednesday * of the Month between 8-10pm 

There will be an exclusive time for you to "talk" with other new members, 
Who joined in the Months of
 January & February '08
Using the Chatroom for support as a follow up to 
*"Newbie Night, Chat school"*  

Dont forget to check you can get into chat ​For help in getting into the chatroom 
 CLICK HERE


For Site & Chat Etiquette   

CLICK HERE​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Going In now See you there


----------

